# Add graphic card to dell studio 15 laptop



## achar_varun (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi,

I have a dell studio 15 laptop and wondering if i can add a graphic card to it. I know that dell provides a studio 15 with a graphic card, but when i bought the laptop i didn't think i'll need the card. Does dell provide these sort of upgrades or i'll have to get it done from a local techie.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
We need the exact model of this laptop or your service tag number.
The Dell Studio 15 is the series number not the model number

Most laptops have integrated video cards so in order to update/Upgrade them you would have to replace the Motherboard that has the card you want. I believe this series does apply (no upgrade for the Video)


----------



## achar_varun (Oct 5, 2009)

The model number is studio 1555 and the service tag number S/N is J3JT7K1.
There are models which have the same processor and have a graphic card.

If i have to go in for the upgrade, how much will it cost me?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

According to your sevice tag you can not upgrade the graphics card. It is Integrated into the motherboard. This model comes with either an:
Intel Mobile Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 4500MHD
Or 
AMD ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 4570 graphics card. 
Both of these cards are integrated and can not be replaced.

The cost to upgrade these graphics cards would be the cost of a new laptop that has the card you want.
Bill


----------



## achar_varun (Oct 5, 2009)

My windows experience rating shows 3.8 for 3D business and gaming graphics experience. Will i be able to run games like Fear and crysis?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

What card do you have installed, ATI or Intel?
Bill


----------



## achar_varun (Oct 5, 2009)

intel...


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Benchmarks:
http://pcgamingcorner.com/wordpress/?p=820

Basically not very well


----------



## achar_varun (Oct 5, 2009)

thanks a lot... you were a lot of help... looks like i'll have to get rid of this laptop sooner than i expected!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Sorry, if it was not the info you wanted to hear.
Bill


----------

